# Yet another Sub incident for Russia



## Alvitr (Nov 9, 2008)

Rest in peace, Sailors.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27609821/


updated 9:54 p.m. ET Nov. 8, 2008
MOSCOW - An accident aboard a nuclear-powered Russian navy submarine doing a test run in the Pacific Ocean on Saturday killed more than 20 people, the navy said.

The nuclear reactor aboard the submarine was operating normally and radiation levels were normal, navy spokesman Capt. Igor Dygalo said on Sunday.

The accident occurred when a fire-extinguishing system went into operation in error aboard the submarine, Dygalo said. He said the dead included sailors and shipbuilders.

The submarine was heading back to shore on its own power, and 21 people injured in the accident were evacuated to a ship that was escorting the sub. There were 208 people total aboard the vessel.

Russia's navy has been plagued by deadly accidents, including the explosions that sank the nuclear-powered submarine Kursk in 2000, killing all 118 seamen aboard.

Sunday's accident came as the Kremlin seeks to restore Russia's naval reputation. A naval squadron is headed to Venezuela for joint exercises this month in a show of force near U.S. shores.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 9, 2008)

Oy ..death by Freon.  Thats just messed up.  
RIP.


----------



## tova (Nov 9, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 9, 2008)

RIP Submariners!


----------



## CAL (Nov 9, 2008)

Is there a more dangerous profession than as a Russian submariner?  Yikes.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 9, 2008)

How awful.  Rest well.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 9, 2008)

AFAIK their biggest sub, the Typhoon, carries only 160 odd people. The number difference is interesting.


----------



## Alvitr (Nov 10, 2008)

As it was a test run she have probably been "under the knife" recently.
Therefor the extra crew.


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2008)

It was an Akula II undergoing sea trials. The hull was laid down in 1991 but construction suspended due to a lack of funds. This sub was to be leased to India for 10 years.

I don't like subs, I'm damn sure not going to set foot on a Russian one.


----------



## Alvitr (Nov 10, 2008)

So it was a Shchuka-B/AkulaII? Too bad, its a neat little attack sub (SSN).
You have got to be Russian to be able to fit 208 crewmen in it though


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2008)

Alvitr said:


> So it was a Shchuka-B/AkulaII? Too bad, its a neat little attack sub (SSN).
> You have got to be Russian to be able to fit 208 crewmen in it though



According to the stories I've seen, it is.


----------

